# HI



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

im sean and im from philippines.. i love mice, and im breeder here in philippines..
here in philippines we dont know about mice genetics, so i want to study about it and breed mice to have different varieties here..


----------



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Sean!

I'm new too but wanted to welcome you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanx guys..
i hope you can help me about genetics and i hope i can be able to breed new varieties here in our country..


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi. 
Pleased to meet you!
Enjoy the forum
xx


----------

